# Which stock should I get?



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I am looking at two different stocks for my DPMS ar 15. which one would you guys prefer.(even if you have no experience with ar 15's)
http://riflestocks.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=75_77&products_id=192
http://www.californiarifles.com/


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

neither! What's wrong with what you have?

If it were me i'd get a Magpul stock.
http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=70

xdeano


----------



## gamechaser (Dec 4, 2008)

i also don't like either...maybe if they were white.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe look at an ACE skeleton stock, I like the looks of them alot better.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

xdeano said:


> neither! What's wrong with what you have?
> 
> If it were me i'd get a Magpul stock.
> http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=70
> ...


Are magpuls top of the line?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They are nice stocks, that's for sure.

xdeano


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

you will be pleased with magpul


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

What kind of stock are you looking for? Something standard size or can it be colapsable? Every AR I have or have owned I have put one on. I like the CAA http://www.commandarms.com/product.asp?pID=278&cID=57 is pretty sweet. They are nice cuz you can move in closer or futher from the rifle is you are someone else shoots the gun and compact for storage or transportation.

MAGPUL make some pretty cool ones too. I was looking at either http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php ... cts_id=193 or this one
http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php ... cts_id=187


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Varmint_Hunter_007 said:


> What kind of stock are you looking for? Something standard size or can it be colapsable? Every AR I have or have owned I have put one on. I like the CAA http://www.commandarms.com/product.asp?pID=278&cID=57 is pretty sweet. They are nice cuz you can move in closer or futher from the rifle is you are someone else shoots the gun and compact for storage or transportation.
> 
> MAGPUL make some pretty cool ones too. I was looking at either http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php ... cts_id=193 or this one
> http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php ... cts_id=187


I really like that collapsable stock. Would you say that those moving parts from the collapsable stock would need cleaning and such because of dirt and other debris? Looks like a better buy than what I was looking at.


----------



## Marine Retired (Feb 21, 2009)

I can tell you from experience that you would like the Magpul stocks. I myself prefer the Sniper stock with adjustable cheekpad. Makes for fast aiming for those quick shots. A lot better on eye strain as well. I'm getting ready to order the new DPMS SAS when the wifey lets go of my money. :roll: Hope this helps a little.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Those magpuls are so expensive though. From your experience would you say they are worth the money? Also that SAS is a sweet looking gun I will not lie lol. If you do get the money to buy it, you won't get it for about a year or so. I am pretty sure that's what their site says. Unless you have a store selling them you know of.


----------



## Marine Retired (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes they are expensive, I can't lie about that. I can only tell you what I have learned from experience with them. As for the question above on cleaning them, YES. If you shoot in an area where there is lot of dust, whether that be on vegetation or frequent sand storms, for those of you who live in the desert or desert areas you know how the dust can settle on the shrubbery. With that said it is not a pain in the butt to maintain though. Just get you an old toothbrush or most of you already have a cleaning brush that resembles a tooth brush and knock the visible dust off. A drop or two of oil every few months and that's it. Notice I didn't say drown it in oil.... :lol: As for the money issue, I'm a firm believer in "You get what you pay for". I'm not saying that all cheaper things are crap by no means. There is a lot of cheaper firearm accessories out there that are great for the money, but a lot don't come with good warranties and the guaranteed durability that I would like when spending my hard earned money......... 
http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php ... cts_id=234

This place is $13.00 cheaper and here is the differance between Magpul them self and other dealers of Magpul....... MWG
http://www.mwgco.com/Merchant2/merchant ... PUL_STOCKS

CUSTOMER SUPPORT
Quality Products, Dependable Service

Our 100% Satisfaction Guarantee
Shop with confidence at MWG. If you are not satisfied with any item you purchase at MWG simply contact us and we'll give you prompt instructions on exactly how to go about returning your item(s). In most cases, either a full and prompt refund, or merchandise exchange will be issued. This is our way of ensuring that your satisfaction is guaranteed.

There Guarantee speaks for itself in my opinion. If you shoot this rifle a lot, this stock is more comfortable, durable and well worth the money if you are looking for precision.

The last thing that I always tell myself when spending money on firearms accessories... If it is custom to you, it will only fit you.... So adjust your stock for what fits you and it will be uncomfortable to anyone else. EVERY BODY IS DIFFERENT, that's why I like to customize to me. You can't do that with a regular stock. Sorry for the book, hope this helps.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Marine. I appreciate all of that. I do agree with you about the more expensive part. I am looking at that magpul stock now. Everywhere looks like they are out of stock when I looked for them (I didn't search high and low).


----------



## Marine Retired (Feb 21, 2009)

Hope this helps brother. 
http://www.m-aparts.com/productsDetail.asp?id=1229

http://www.riflegear.com/p-22-magpul-pr ... stock.aspx

http://mooneysfirearms.com/index.asp?Pa ... &ProdID=23

If you want to wait a little bit and put in an order you can save $30-$40's.
http://www.impactguns.com/store/MAG-PRS-308DE.html

I was just bored so I went through a couple pages to help you out. Hope this makes it a little easy on you. Good luck brother.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Which one of the magpuls were you looking at getting?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

the one from california rifles looks ugly to me


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Varmint_Hunter_007 said:


> Which one of the magpuls were you looking at getting?


The PRS. I'm not sure what I should do about the stock though. Is that Magpul PRS $250 worth compared to the A2 stock?


----------



## Marine Retired (Feb 21, 2009)

Brother, that is really all for you to decide. We shoot fine with the A2 stock all day long with no problems. The A2 is just fine. It's all accessories to be honest. If you don't have the mullah to throw around that's your call. But in my opinion if you have it and don't put it in the stock put it in a scope or a good set of Harris bipods. The PRS stock will give you the ease of eye relief, cheek rest and that custom fit to your shoulder, cheek placement, eye relief and everything that is custom to you and all that is taught in any shooting course or class. Proper eye relief everyshot, Proper sight alignment, sight picture. You want everything to be the exact same everytime you shoot. This stock can give you that ease of comfort while shooting. On the other hand, so can any stock if you ensure it everytime. Brother, that choice is on you whether to go with the more expensive one or not. But I will say that once you are comfortable with using it you will like it. And it should make your shooting a little easier and may improve it a little as well not saying that you are bad by no means.


----------



## Marine Retired (Feb 21, 2009)

Brother, that is really all for you to decide. We shoot fine with the A2 stock all day long with no problems. The A2 is just fine. It's all accessories to be honest. If you don't have the mullah to throw around that's your call. But in my opinion if you have it and don't put it in the stock put it in a scope or a good set of Harris bipods. The PRS stock will give you the ease of eye relief, cheek rest and that custom fit to your shoulder, cheek placement, eye relief and everything that is custom to you and all that is taught in any shooting course or class. Proper eye relief everyshot, Proper sight alignment, sight picture. You want everything to be the exact same everytime you shoot. This stock can give you that ease of comfort while shooting. On the other hand, so can any stock if you ensure it everytime. Brother, that choice is on you whether to go with the more expensive one or not. But I will say that once you are comfortable with using it you will like it. And it should make your shooting a little easier and may improve it a little as well not saying that you are bad by no means. :sniper:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for everything Marine. I have searched for different stocks and I've found one I like. I am looking at getting the CBST 
http://www.commandarms.com/product.asp? ... =57&c=1360 Post what you think. I am also going to purchase the cheek rest they offer also.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

There is no comparison between the PRS and the CAA.

How are you going to use the rifle? Precision the magpul would be the best choice. if you want collapsible go with the magpul ctr or ubr.

The only other choice for me would be the LMT SOPMOD.

Make sure you know whether you have a milspec or commercial buffer tube. they are different sizes and some stocks require a specific one.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

ROFL there are too many choices lol. Well I will be hunting and shooting targets at long ranges with my gun (100-800yds) what would you recommend there?


----------



## Marine Retired (Feb 21, 2009)

Great choice as well and a little easier on the pocket book. If you get the cheek rest you should be fine. They are great because they come with so many options to add to it. IMO I think that is a good choice as well and I think you will enjoy it. As said above do ensure the type of buffer tube before ordering. I have shot with some very similar and they are nice. IMO I like the PRS because it gives you a place to apply steady pressure on the butt stock to keep it firm and high in the pocket of your shoulder while shooting with bipods. Other than that how's the warranty on there items. I'll read there site tonight so I'll know for my self. I think you'll like it though. I do.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

If you are looking to wring out all of the accuracy you and the gun can achieve past 300 yards, I would go with the PRS.

solid, adjustable, there isn't better out there than magpul.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

striped1 said:


> If you are looking to wring out all of the accuracy you and the gun can achieve past 300 yards, I would go with the PRS.
> 
> solid, adjustable, there isn't better out there than magpul.


K that's my number one choice right now.


----------

